# Physik Berechnung - Druck, Volumen, Gas - Bitte um Hilfe bei der Lösung^^



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2016)

*Physik Berechnung - Druck, Volumen, Gas - Bitte um Hilfe bei der Lösung^^*

Ich hab grade mit 2 Kumpels eine kleine Diskussion über eine Physik Aufgabe und 3 Lösungen mit 3 Begründungen.  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.

Gegeben ist:
Behälter -> 1500ccm³ Volumen
Druck im Behälter bei 20C° -> 350kPa absolut
Füllung des Behälters -> 90% Stickstoff, 10% Helium

Wie hoch ist der Druck des Behälters, wenn man den auf 100°C erhitzt? 

Ich poste erstmal nicht, was mein Ansatz war, damit jeder da unvoreingenommen rangeht. Wenn ihr eine Lösung habt, bitte in einem Spoiler posten!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2016)

*AW: Physik Berechnung - Druck, Volumen, Gas - Bitte um Hilfe bei der Lösung^^*

Mit "Druck des Behälters" meinst Du hoffentlich den Innendruck im Behälter, oder? 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



V=konst=1,5l
n=konst=habe ich jetzt keine Lust auszurechnen, spielt aber auch keine Rolle, ist ein geschlossenes System, bleibt konstant, könnte man über Avogadrozahl bestimmen
Rm ist natürlich auch konstant, allgemeine Gasgleichung mit 8,314 J/(mol K)
Als Variable bleiben p und T
T1=293,15K, P1=350kPa
T2= 373,15K => *P2=446kPa*

Man nennt es isochore Zustandsänderung:
Isochore Zustandsanderung – Wikipedia

Offen ist jetzt nur die Frage, ob ihr es idealisiert mit einem  Idealengas rechnen sollt, oder ob ihr, da die Gase explizit angegeben  wurden und es nicht "mit einem idealen Gas gefüllt" heißt, mit den  genauen Stoffgrößen rechnen sollt, Dann gelten diese Formen, es müssten  in der Aufgabe aber die realen Stoffwerte für Stickstoff und Helium  angegeben werden. Helium, als ein atomiges Gas, verhält sich auch bei  hohen Drücken nahezu ideal, Stickstoff nicht, bei 3,5bar aber schon.  Genaue Werte dazu finden sich ebenso wie die erweiterte Formel hier:  Macht aber richtig Arbeit, muss man zuerst "n" ausrechnen etc. würde ich  bei dem geringen Druck nicht machen.
Reale Gase und das Modell ideales Gas in Physik | Schulerlexikon | Lernhelfer



Nachtrag, So,  13:00: 
Na, faules Studentenpack, immer noch im Bett, oder kommt keine Rückmeldung mehr?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2016)

*AW: Physik Berechnung - Druck, Volumen, Gas - Bitte um Hilfe bei der Lösung^^*

Nene kein Student, bin Kfz Meister.  Ich darf so lange schlafen. 

Ja der Innendruck war gemeint.

Hmmm erstmal danke für die Lösung. Mein einer Kumpel hatte auch diesen Weg gewählt. Die Frage ist allerdings nur eine 4 Punkte Frage gewesen, also wollten die bestimmt eine einfache Antwort haben.
Ich hätte gesagt:


Spoiler



Aufgabe nicht lösbar, da sich der Behälter auch erhitzt und sich somit das Volumen auch ändert. Man hat kein verändertes Innenvolumen gegeben, daher keine Berechnung möglich.


Oder bin ich da aufm Holzweg?^^


Hat vielleicht noch jemand anders einen Lösungsansatz?


----------



## Hitman-47 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Physik Berechnung - Druck, Volumen, Gas - Bitte um Hilfe bei der Lösung^^*

Die Volumenänderung des Behälters lässt sich vernachlässigen, da sind andere Faktoren (wie das Abweichen vom Verhalten eines idealen Gases) weitaus größer. Man hat aber ohnehin nur (bei der genauesten Angabe) 4 signifikante Ziffern angegeben, d.h. das Ergebnis wäre das gleiche, ob man jetzt die Volumenänderung des Behälters berücksichtigt oder nicht. 
"Aufgabe nicht lösbar" zu sagen, damit macht man es sich doch zu einfach  Exakt lösbar ist sehr sehr seeeehr wenig, aber man kann es mit den gegebenen Mitteln ja so gut wie möglich lösen 

Der Ansatz von interessierterUser über die ideale Gasgleichung ist wohl derjenige der hier gesucht ist. Helium ist ja auch das Paradebeispiel für ein ideales Gas und auch bei Stickstoff kann man davon ausgehen. Einzig der realtiv hohe Druck lässt bei mir Zweifel aufkommen ob der Ansatz hier noch gerechtfertigt ist.
Wenn man es also genauer lösen möchte ist hier das Stichwort "reale Gase".  Hierfür gibt es dann zwei Ansätze, zum einen die Van-der-Waals-Gleichung, zum anderen die Virialgleichung. Beide Berücksichtigen die Tatsache, dass Gase sich bei sehr hohen Temperaturen oder hohen Drücken (wie hier) nicht mehr exakt mit der idealen Gasgleichung beschreiben lassen. Jedoch brauchst du für beide Gleichungen die entsprechenden stoffspezifischen Konstanten. Und die scheinen hier ohnehin nicht gegeben zu sein.

Falls du zu den Gleichungen für die realen Gase ein bisschen was nachlesen möchtest, hier ist es ganz gut erklärt: Reale Gase - 

                        Chemgapedia
Wobei ich nicht beurteilen kann wie Verständlich das als Fachfremder ist . 
Diese Themen mit idealen/realen Gasen wurden in meinem Studium mehr als ausführlich durchgekaut, ich konnte es eine Zeit lang nicht mehr sehen


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. April 2016)

*AW: Physik Berechnung - Druck, Volumen, Gas - Bitte um Hilfe bei der Lösung^^*

350kPa gilt in der "Gas-welt" schon als hoher Druck? Ok...

Von stoffspezifischen Konstanten war nichts angegeben, sondern nur die paar Werte. Ich glaube so eine Berechnung würde auch den Rahmen sprengen.  Das ist ja auch nicht wirklich was, was ein KFZler wissen muss.  Aber sehr interessant das ganze Thema! Hätte nicht gedacht das es so umfangreich ist.


Die Aufgabe ist aus einer alten Sammlung: "unlogische und nicht eindeutige Prüfungsaufgaben"
Das "richtige" Ergebnis dafür habe ich leider nicht. In den Prüfungen gilt nämlich auch mehr oder weniger das es richtig ist, solange die Begründung korrekt und verständlich ist. Und da waren wir quasi alle verschiedener Meinung und jeder hat seine Lösung als die Richtige gesehen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Physik Berechnung - Druck, Volumen, Gas - Bitte um Hilfe bei der Lösung^^*

Nunja, wirklich gewaltig ist der Druck nun wirklich nicht, in der KFZ-Welt (bzw. Technik) schon dreimal nicht 
Wollte damit nur anmerken, dass dem Gesetz des idealen Gases Grenzen gesetzt sind und die sind fließend, je nach eigenem Anspruch an die Genauigkeit und je nach System (da macht die Gasart viel aus) muss man aber eben sowas berücksichtigen. Wobei ich aber schon behaupten würde, die Berechnung nach dem idealen Gasgesetz tut dem völlig zur Genüge, die Abweichung wird sicherlich vernachlässigbar gering sein. Und in Anbetracht des Mehraufwands der zusätzlichen Rechnerei lohnt es sich wohl echt nur wenn man mathematische Selbstbefriedigung betreiben will ;D

Ja, das Thema der physikalischen Chemie kann schon ziemlich interessant sein, ist aber mit viel Rechnerei verbunden und kann sehr schnell sehr kompliziert werden. Man mag es gar nicht glauben wie viele Seiten und Stunden man mit den banalsten Dingen füllen kann 

Die Bewertung, dass es in der Prüfung auf die Begründung ankommt und nicht nur auf die Lösung an sich find ich gut  Man soll ja lernen zu denken und nicht nur auswendig lernen ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2016)

*AW: Physik Berechnung - Druck, Volumen, Gas - Bitte um Hilfe bei der Lösung^^*

Wenn Dich das Thema wirklich interessiert, lies Dir einfach mal ein Skript zu einer Vorlesung Thermodynakim durch. Das hier scheint ganz verständlich geschrieben und es erhöht Dein Verständnis zu allen Dingen im Auto, bei denen es um Wärme oder Kälte und Gase geht sowie um Verbrennungsprozesse. Du musst nicht alles verstehen, aber alleine die Begriffe zu kennen und die Physik dahinter wird Dir helfen. 
https://www.unibw.de/lrt10/lehre/thermo/Skript2015



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, auf zwei Gründen. Zum einen könnte man es sehr einfach berechnen, weil der Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizient vom Behälter (ao man das Material kennt) sehr genau zu bestimmen ist und damit das Volumen. Es spielt aber keine Rolle, außer, dass man weiss, der Druck ist minimal geringer ist als berechnet, irgendwas um ein Promille, und darum  der Effekt zu vernachlässigbar ist. 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Frage ist allerdings nur eine 4 Punkte Frage gewesen, also wollten die bestimmt eine einfache Antwort haben.


Die Antwort von mir ist ein einfacher Dreisatz. 
Es gibt zwei zusammenhängende Größen, P1 und T1
T1 ändert sich zu T2, Frage, wie hoch ist P2

Wie gesagt, ein Dreisatz....



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 350kPa gilt in der "Gas-welt" schon als hoher Druck?


Bedingt, die Abweichungen sind eher gering, aber ja, auch bei 3,5 bar gibt es schon real fühlbare Abweichungen vom Verhalten eines relaen Gases. Rechne trotzdem weiter mit einem idealen Gas, die Antwort die ich im  Spoiler gab ist richtig, vergiss die ganzen Betrachtungen zum realen  Gas, viel zu kompliziert. Das würdest Du als Verfahrentechniker ab dem sechsten Semester behandeln.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Aber sehr interessant das ganze Thema! Hätte nicht gedacht das es so umfangreich ist.


Ja, Thermodynamik ist grundlegend zum Verständnis unserer Umwelt. Die hier nachgefragte Aufgabe ist mit der isochoren Änderung noch die einfachste der vielen möglichen Zustandsänderung. Es gibt dann noch für Dich in der KFZ-Technik relevant die isotherme Verdichtung (also mit gleich bleibender Temperaur) und adiabate Verdichtung (meint, dass es keinen Energieaustausch mit der Umgebung gibt). Isotherm ist es zum Beispiel, wenn Du eine Luftfeder ganz laaaaangsam einfederst, man nennt das dann statische Kennlinie. Dann erhöht sich der Druck proportional zur Volumenänderung und man geht davon auf, dass die Temperatur in der Luftfeder konstant bleibt. Geht es aber um die Verdichtungsdrücke im Motor, haben wir bei großen Einzelhubräumen und hohen Drehzahlen annähernd eine adiabate Verdichtung. Bei der sind Druck und Volumen nicht mehr proportional, weil sich die (realen) Gase erwärmen und es durch die Erwärmung zu einer Druckerhöhung kommt. Verdichtungsendtemperaturen in Dieselmotoren können mehrere hundert Grad betragen, zum Teil knapp tausend. Misst man die Kompression mit seeehr niedriger Drehzahl, ist es wieder fast isotherm, weil die Wärme der Luft an den Motor, also Kolben, Zylinder und Brennraum,  abgegeben wird. Darum ist z.B. bei einer Kompressionsmessung die Drehzahl ganz entscheidend. Es gibt zur Berechnung solcher realen Fälle einen Polytropenfaktor Kappa, der Gasabhängig genau diese Druckerhöhung durch Temperaturerhöhung beschreibt.

Nächste Verständnisfrage ist zum Beispiel, warum Gase beim Verdichten warm und bei Entspannng kalt werden. Das liegt nur an den Abweichungen des Verhaltes realer Gase von idealen. Ein ideales Gas würde seine Temperatur nicht ändern. Mit dem veränderten Druck ändern sich aber die Wärmekapazitäten. Am höchsten ist sie, Gewichtsbezogen, nahe dem Vakuum, je höher der Druck wird, umso stärker sinkt die Wärmekapazität eines Gases. 

Jaja, Thermodramatik, immer wieder spannend. Und wenn ich Dir jetzt die Entropie erklären wollte, werden hier alle aus der Diskussion  aussteigen     



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Aufgabe ist aus einer alten Sammlung: "unlogische und nicht eindeutige Prüfungsaufgaben"
> Das "richtige" Ergebnis dafür habe ich leider nicht. In den Prüfungen  gilt nämlich auch mehr oder weniger das es richtig ist, solange die  Begründung korrekt und verständlich ist. Und da waren wir quasi alle  verschiedener Meinung und jeder hat seine Lösung als die Richtige  gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kenne Eure Prüfungsmodalitäten nicht. aber als Physikerin habe ich gelernt, mit dem Daumen abzuschätzen und z.B. obere oder untere Grenzen zu finden. Die obere Grenze des möglichen Druckes in Deiner Aufgabe ist der angegebene Wert. Real wird es etwas weniger sein, weil sich die Wärmekapazität reduziert. Für die Aufgabe reicht als physikalischen Prinzip "isochore Zustandsänderung" und dann das ideale Gasgesetz, also ein einfacher Dreisatz. Und dann den Nachsatz dazu, dass es bedingt durch das reale Verhalten der Gase eine leichte Abweichung vom berechneten idealen Wert gibt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. April 2016)

*AW: Physik Berechnung - Druck, Volumen, Gas - Bitte um Hilfe bei der Lösung^^*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Dich das Thema wirklich interessiert, lies Dir einfach mal ein Skript zu einer Vorlesung Thermodynakim durch. Das hier scheint ganz verständlich geschrieben und es erhöht Dein Verständnis zu allen Dingen im Auto, bei denen es um Wärme oder Kälte und Gase geht sowie um Verbrennungsprozesse. Du musst nicht alles verstehen, aber alleine die Begriffe zu kennen und die Physik dahinter wird Dir helfen.
> https://www.unibw.de/lrt10/lehre/thermo/Skript2015


Habe mal so ~50 Seiten gelesen und bis jetzt ansich nichts gefunden, was mir Kopfschmerzen bereitet oder was ich nicht verstehe. Vielleicht sollte ich Physiker werden.  Eventuell gibts dann doch KFZ mit eckigen Rädern.

Erstmal vielen Danke für die ganzen Erläuterungen.


----------

